# 7 gallon tank and tank mates for betta



## JitsuMitsu (May 9, 2020)

Hello. I have a heavy ish planted tank with controsoil. I am receiving dwarf rasboras some cherry shrimp and a snail before i even get the betta. How many rasboras would be fine to go with the betta? Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum1

What are the dimensions of the tank? Can you post a photo?


----------



## JitsuMitsu (May 9, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Welcome to the Forum1
> 
> What are the dimensions of the tank? Can you post a photo?


 It’s 11.81 x 11.81 x 11.81 inches around


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Need a whole lot more plants if you want the shrimp to survive. Yours would be considered a lightly planted tank.

A tank suitable for tank mates would be 75%+ planted along back and sides with 25% or less open in the middle. This blocks a Betta's line of chase.

Both of these had Betta and breeding colonies of shrimp and Nano fish. The last is from several years ago and is heavily planted. Moss is especially important.


----------



## JitsuMitsu (May 9, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Need a whole lot more plants if you want the shrimp to survive. Yours would be considered a lightly planted tank.
> 
> A tank suitable for tank mates would be 75%+ planted along back and sides with 25% or less open in the middle. This blocks a Betta's line of chase.
> 
> ...


I have more moss coming and bolbitis and cryptocorne coming for the background and i got rotala in the tank and also alteranthera reineckii. Hopefully once it all grows it’ll be enough


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

JitsuMitsu said:


> I have more moss coming and bolbitis and cryptocorne coming for the background and i got rotala in the tank and also alteranthera reineckii. Hopefully once it all grows it’ll be enough


Should be perfect Just wanted to give you an idea of how much planting you need to keep the shrimp from being fish food and to keep the Rasbora from being stressed with a predator in the tank. 

Almost forgot: I wouldn't add any more Rasbora. But, you can plug in your information and see what this site recommends:

www.aqadvisor.com


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi

I notice some of the drift wood in your tank is sharp, Your betta will damage his fins on it.

Are those baby tears in the front? They may not do well, If they dont and you want to try a nice ground cover plant try Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' and Staurogyne repens it makes a great place for shrimp to hide.












> This blocks a Betta's line of chase.


Next time I add shrimp to my giants tank I will video it, Plants do not slow him down


----------

